# Porcelain soap dish lid?



## Wheelah23 (May 29, 2011)

I dug this yesterday in my dump. The dump is 1890's, give or take a decade in either direction. This is the first porcelain thing I've found (mostly) intact. My mom said it might go to a soap dish, and I don't know enough about decorative stuff to disagree. It's about 5" long, 3.6" wide, and 1.8" tall from the bottom ridge to the top of the handle. 

 Anyway, the thing is very crude. I think it is hand made. The handle is uneven and droops heavily on one side. The ventilation holes are unevenly placed, and obviously hand punched as well. Ideas?


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 29, 2011)

The part that would touch the bottom piece is unglazed.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 29, 2011)

Handle looks like a deformed mushroom...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 29, 2011)

And from the other side


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2011)

Could be a soap lid or possibly a Potpourri lid, that's why the holes could have been in it..


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 1, 2011)

WHELLAH.CHECK THIS OUT , CAME OUT OF A SANFRACISCO EARTHQUAKE DUMP...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, cool! They're identical, except yours is painted! San Francisco, you say? The two items could hardly be further from each other in the U.S.!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Connor & Danny,

 This one ought to speak to both of you:




From.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2011)

Whatta ya think Surf, soap or potpourri ?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 I'm goin with soap, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I did have a brief flirtation with incense...


----------

